# Sentence Game



## Lord Shyguy (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, the basic idea is to use the words in the above poster's username in a sentence. An example would be (using Flora and Ashes): Don't put the *flora* *and* stuff in the fireplace, or it will turn into *ashes*! For one word names like Butterfree, just use the prominent syllables: butter and free.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Sentance Game*

For a *lord*, you are one *shy guy*.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Sentance Game*

*Blast*! That's one strange p*oise*!


----------



## Ven (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Sentance Game*

The *Lord* of all the *Shyguys.*


----------



## M&F (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Sentance Game*

*Xal* we hunt for *din*ossaurs?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Sentance Game*

I listen to *Metallica* as I *fan* away the *b*u*oy*.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Sentance Game*

What do you mean, that I misspelled '*kam*ping'?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Oct 28, 2009)

What *bla*h day*s* the tor*toise* is having!


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 28, 2009)

I've heard the new *lord* is a very *shy guy.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 28, 2009)

*Psy*chic abilites are quite common in these odd *mon*sters.

(How did I end up being your example? o.o)


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Oct 28, 2009)

The *flo*o*r*, *a* window, *and* the drapes are the color of *ashes*.

(You were the first person I thought of.)


----------



## magnemite (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, *Lord*, why are you such *shy* of a *guy*?


----------



## M&F (Oct 28, 2009)

Use Thunder Wave, *magnemite*!

haha i'm so lame


----------



## Black Yoshi (Oct 29, 2009)

The crazed *fanboy* is still raving over *Metallica*.


----------

